# هل يعرف الشيطان كل أفكار الإنسان ومقاصده !!!



## aymonded (12 يوليو 2012)

س: هل الشيطان يعرف كل شي عن الإنسان وما يحتوية قلبه من داخله أو في فكره ؟!!!

هذا السؤال طُرح كثيراً ولا يزال يُطرح من كثيرين، ولكني أحب أضع الإجابة ليست من عندي بل للقديس مقاريوس الكبير اللابس الروح، ومصباح البرية المُضئ كما كان يُطلق عليه بسبب قوة الروح القدس الذي يشع منه، وهذه الفقرة أضعها كاملة بدون اي تعليق أو توضيح من عندي لأني أعتقد أنها كافية جداً، بل وأكثر من كفاية، أرجو أن الكل يستفاد بها كخبرة في حياته الشخصية:

[ *سؤال: **هل يعرف الشيطان كل أفكار الإنسان ومقاصده ؟* 
*جواب*  : إذا كان إنسان يُرافق إنساناً آخر، فأنه يعرف عنه كل ما يختص به. وإن  كنت أنت الذي لك من العمر عشرون سنة، تعرف الأمور الخاصة بجارك، أفلا يستطيع الشيطان الذي يحتك بك منذ ولادتك أن يعرف أفكارك؟ ... *ومع ذلك فنحن لا نقول إنه يعرف ما ينوي أن يفعله الإنسان قبل أن يجربه؟*  فالمجرب يبدأ بالتجربة ولكنه لا يعرف إن كان الإنسان سيطيعه أم لا، إلى أن  يأتي الوقت الذي فيه يُسلَّم الإنسان إرادته للشيطان ليستعبده. كما أنني  لا أقول إن الشيطان يعرف كل أفكار واختراعات قلب الإنسان. فكما أن الشجرة  لها فروع وأغصان كثيرة، هكذا النفس أيضاً لها فروع كثيرة من الأفكار،  والشيطان يعرف بعض هذه الفروع، ولكن هناك أفكار ومقاصد أخرى لا يدركها  الشيطان ولا يُمسكها .​ 

*الالتجاء إلى الله بالإيمان والمحبة يهزم الشيطان :*
 فقد  يحدث في أمر مُعيَّن أن جانب الشر يكون أقوى في الأفكار التي داخلنا ولكن  في أمر آخر ينتصر فكر الإنسان ويكون أقوى من الشر إذ ينال عوناً وفداءً من  الله فيقاوم الشر ويمقته. إذن فإنه ينغلب في أمر وفي أمر آخر ينتصر. فإنه  أحياناً يأتي إلى الله بحرارة، والشيطان يعرف هذا ويرى ذلك الإنسان ينفر  منه ويقاومه، وأنه – أي الشيطان – عاجز أمامه. وما السبب في ذلك ؟  السبب أن الإنسان له الإرادة والرغبة أن يصرخ إلى الله، وتوجد عنده الثمار  الطبيعية لمحبة الله، ثمار الإيمان بالله، وطلب المجيء إليه.​ 
ففي  أمور العالم الخارجية التي حولنا، فإن الفلاح يُفلِّح الأرض، ولكنه بالرغم  من تفليحه لها، فإنه يحتاج إلى وابل من الأمطار من فوق. فإن لم يأتِ المطر  من فوق فلا ينتفع الفلاح شيئاً من تفليحه الأرض. هكذا الأمر أيضاً في  العالم الروحي. فإن هناك عاملان يؤخذان في الاعتبار. *فأولاً*: من الضروري أن يُفلَّح الإنسان أرض قلبه وبحريته واختياره وتعبه – فإن الله يُريد أن يبذل الإنسان كل جهده ويتعب ولا يتكاسل – ولكن (*ثانياً*) إن لم تظهر السحب السماوية وأمطار النعمة من فوق فإن الفلاح الروحاني لا ينتفع شيئاً من جهده وتعبه. ] ( عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 26: 9 – 10، المترجم/ دكتور نصحي عبد الشهيد، إصدار مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس، المركز الأرثوذكسي للآباء، نصوص آبائية 85، طبعة رابعة منقحة 2005 )
​​


----------



## Strident (13 يوليو 2012)

السؤال غريب شوية بصراحة...

اعتقد انه بكل بساطة...لا توجد إجابة من المسيحية...لسبب بسيط....انه اياً كانت الاجابة، فهي لن تؤثر باي شكل على ايمانك او سلوكك....

فهل لو عرفت انه لا يعرف عنك كل شيء...هل ستبني حياتك على كيفية خداع الشيطان مثلاً؟
الاولى ان تنظر إلى علاقتك بالله....بدل ان تقيس قدرات الشيطان بالضبط....والاولى كذلك ان تعالج المشاكل الموجودة في نفسك....التي ستجعلك تخطئ سواء بشيطان او بدون...


----------



## أَمَة (13 يوليو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> كما أن الشجرة  لها فروع وأغصان كثيرة، هكذا النفس أيضاً لها فروع كثيرة من الأفكار،  والشيطان يعرف بعض هذه الفروع، ولكن هناك أفكار ومقاصد أخرى لا يدركها  الشيطان ولا يُمسكها .


 
من أكون انا لأتجاسر وازيد على قولٍ في غاية الأهمية لحياتنا الروحية تفوَّه به القديس الكبير مقاريوسا للابس الروح، والملقب بمصباح البرية المُضئ. 

سأقول فقط تأملي في تشبيهه أفكار النفس البشرية الى فروع وأغصان الشجرة في كثرتها وربما في تشعبها وإختلافها.

عندما يسمح البستاني لفروع الشجرة أو أغصانها *بالنمو العشوائي* بدون مراقبتها وتأنيبها *تتدلى كثيرا الى الأسفل* وتصبح سهلة المنال لكل من هبَّ ودبّ.

هكذا عندما تسمح النفس البشرية لأفكار الشهوة الرديئة بالنمو بدون ضبطها ولجمها تصبح معرفتها متاحة وسهلة للذي زرعها وهي تنمو وتتدلى بالنفس الى الأسفل.  

يعجبني قولا لا أدري كيف اترجمه الى العربية، كما أني لست متأكدة إذا كان لأحد الأباء القديسين. فلو كان معروفا للإبن الغالي أيمن أرجو ان يقوم بترجمته.

القول هو: do no entertain the devil
المقصود به هو الأفكار. أي، أننا نفرح العدو عندما يزرع فينها فكرا شريرا ونجد فيه لذة. لذلك المطلوب ألا نبسطه بل نخلع الفكر قبل أن ينمو فينا.

*شكرا كثيرا يا ايمن على هذا الموضوع المفيد*


----------



## يسى منير يوسف (13 يوليو 2012)

حاولت ان اسمع ترانيم ضياء صبرى ولكنى لم احصل عليه كيف


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

نحن من نعطي الفرصه لكي يعرف ابليس خبايا افكار
حينما نسلك دربه فهو يكون كصديق لنا نكشف له اسرارنا

ولكن ان كنا نغلق ابوابنا دايما في وجهه
وفي وجه افكاره التي يدسها لنا ويجمالها امامنا
فمن الصعب ان يعرف افكارنا


كل الشكر استاذي علي هذا الطرح المفيد
يسوع يبارك خدمتك


----------



## يسى منير يوسف (13 يوليو 2012)

انا سعيد جدا لانى تعرفت عليكم ولكن ليس عندى وقت كافى للجلوس على الانترنت لانى مقيم فى الكويت وعندى شغل كتير والان ارجو م ان اسمع ترانيم ضياء صبرى القديمه عن العذراء والشهيد مار [/B]جرجس[/SIZE]


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

يسى منير يوسف قال:


> انا سعيد جدا لانى تعرفت عليكم ولكن ليس عندى وقت كافى للجلوس على الانترنت لانى مقيم فى الكويت وعندى شغل كتير والان ارجو م ان اسمع ترانيم ضياء صبرى القديمه عن العذراء والشهيد مار [/B]جرجس




يمكنك طلب الترانيم التي تريدها في هذا القسم
قسم الترانيم موضوع طلبات الترانيم

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24294[/SIZE]


----------



## aymonded (13 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> السؤال غريب شوية بصراحة...
> 
> اعتقد انه بكل بساطة...لا توجد إجابة من المسيحية...لسبب بسيط....انه اياً كانت الاجابة، فهي لن تؤثر باي شكل على ايمانك او سلوكك....
> 
> ...



سلام لشخصك العزيز، السؤال نفسه مش من الضروري أن نعرف له إجابة قاطعة، لأن الذي يسأل عادة لم يدخل في عمق العلاقة مع الله، ولكن إجابة القديس مقاريوس الكبير هي إجابة خبرة عميقة مع الله لو تم التركيز فيها ستدخل كل نفس في علاقة قوية مع الله ليحيا الإنسان في خبرة الغلبة والنصرة الدائمة، هذا وأن أصغى أحد بقلبه وركز في هذه الإجابة التي بإرشاد الروح لكل نفس تطلب توجيهاً من الله، أقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (13 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> من أكون انا لأتجاسر وازيد على قولٍ في غاية الأهمية لحياتنا الروحية تفوَّه به القديس الكبير مقاريوساللابس الروح، والملقب بمصباح البرية المُضئ.
> 
> سأقول فقط تأملي في تشبيهه أفكار النفس البشرية الى فروع وأغصان الشجرة في كثرتها وربما في تشعبها وإختلافها.
> 
> ...



أشكرك يا أمي على هذا التأمل الرائع الذي فيه استشعر كلمة الرسول: [ أُقمع جسدي واستعبده حتى بعدما كرزت للآخرين لا أصير أنا نفسي مرفوضاً ] (1كورنثوس 9: 27)...
ومعنى القول أن لا تعمل ما يُسلي الشيطان، أو لا تجعل الشيطان يتسلى ويفرح بأفكارك، والقول الآبائي في الأصل هو: [ لا تسلم إرادتك للشيطان وتترك فكرك شارداً في الأفكار الغير خاضعة للنعمة، وليكن لك فكر المسيح ]... فلنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (13 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> نحن من نعطي الفرصه لكي يعرف ابليس خبايا افكار
> حينما نسلك دربه فهو يكون كصديق لنا نكشف له اسرارنا
> ولكن ان كنا نغلق ابوابنا دايما في وجهه
> وفي وجه افكاره التي يدسها لنا ويجمالها امامنا
> ...



ويبارك حياتك، واشكرك كتير على تعليقك الواعي الذي فيه عمق خبرة الحياة مع الله الذي يعطينا الانتصار والغلبة باسمه، بقوة صليبه المُحيي، كوني معافاة باسم الثالوث القدوس آمين
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

ربنــآ خلقنآ لنكون مثلهـ
لكن عندمآ نتمثل بآلشيطآن ونمتثل لرغبآتهـ
سنكون لهـ كآلمرآهـ
لن يشقى كثيراً لمعرفة أفكآرنـآ لإنهآ ببسآطة ستكون .. عملنآ آلمشتركـ


*موضوع مختلف وجميل*
ربنآ يبآركـ حيآتكـ



*.،*​ ​


----------



## أَمَة (14 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*أولا اشكرك يا حبيبتي على تقييمك، وثانيا احب أن اقول لك أن كلامك: *

عندمآ نتمثل بآلشيطآن ونمتثل لرغبآته​ 
سنكون له كآلمرآه ​ 
*هو تشبيه رائع ايضا. *​ 
*الرب يزيدك بركة ونعمة.*​​​​


----------



## aymonded (14 يوليو 2012)

أشكركم حقيقي على تعليقاتكم المميزه للغاية 
إقبلوا مني كل التقدير لكم يا أروع إخوة أحباء ولنًصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
كونوا معافين باسسم ربنا يسوع آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يوليو 2012)

أشكرك. على الموضوع ألمفيد 
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (14 يوليو 2012)

ويبارك حياتك ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة معك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

حلو الموضوع واستفدت كمان من الردود

+ ربنا يباركم


----------



## aymonded (24 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> حلو الموضوع واستفدت كمان من الردود
> 
> + ربنا يباركم



ويبارك حياتك يا أجمل أخ حلو
صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً آمين
​


----------

